# Pregnant CRS died. Recuperating eggs.



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Two days ago, one of my pregnant CRS died and I couldn't bring myself to dispose the carcass with the eggs which may potentially still be alive. So I proceeded into extracting the eggs carefully from the carcass in an attempt to recuperate the eggs. I didn't want the eggs intact with the body because the dead body is going to soften and create all sorts of ammonia problems. I have placed them into a container with tank water, some duckweed, and frogbits to try to mimick the original tank environment. 

I have counted 21 tiny eggs with visible black eyes on them, so I am assuming they will hatch soon. 

Hopefully they are still viable and will spring out of their spherical positions. But as for now, I will be doing small water changes and try to mimick some current flow every now and then for them. 

Have anyone else tried artifically raising shrimp eggs before?

I will bring in the good or the bad news when I have noticed any change. Its day two and it looks like one of the eggs is half unraveled but unsure if it will be viable.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

need oxygenation if i recall correctly, do you have an airpump


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Dawna,

I've heard of a few people doing this with egg tumblers to stop bacterial and fungal infections on the eggs. I also found this a while back here on BCA. I hope it helps. Good luck.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/artificially-incubating-hatching-shrimp-eggs-13495/


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Add a small air bubbler on low. You want them to gently move


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm glad you are doing this!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

ive done this 4 times. and out of all four times. only once of the 4 has hatched for me. with about 50% hatching. good luck. all I did was change water every time I remember they are sitting in a jar.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

sure it died? and didnt just molt and leave the eggs behind?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

nigerian prince said:


> sure it died? and didnt just molt and leave the eggs behind?


I am pretty sure I can tell between a molt and the shrimp. I already dissected the eggs off the body so...


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Bobsidd said:


> Hi Dawna,
> 
> I've heard of a few people doing this with egg tumblers to stop bacterial and fungal infections on the eggs. I also found this a while back here on BCA. I hope it helps. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/artificially-incubating-hatching-shrimp-eggs-13495/


Thanks I read the article from plant inverts before I attempted the extract of the eggs


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

shift said:


> Add a small air bubbler on low. You want them to gently move


That's a good idea I'll try that when I get home


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't believe it - I checked my tank this morning and one of my berried RCS has moulted and left her eggs behind. Will be watching this thread with interest. Thanks.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, the shrimp eggs began to grow white fuzzy stuff around them the day after.  I think they are dead so I will stop the pump and just flush them  Its upsetting, I can see the red stripe patterns on some of their tails too.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

I just extracted eggs from a female shrimp that died 4 days ago. half the eggs has turned fuzzy(in the four days), but I Keep extracting all the good ones. still have about 10 eggs still good. be about about week half before they hatch. If they do. Sorry to hear yours all turned.


----------

